# 07 Citroen Relay starter motor problem



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm having a few problems with our starter motor.

Most times it works fine, but more frequently it's acting up, it turns the engine over, it fires up then stops, making a quite unpleasant noise which I can't really describe.

I'm suspecting that the solenoid isn't allowing the the bendix to disengage.

Any ideas?

Kev.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Usually its crud from the clutch which makes the bendix drag instead of freely sliding on the shaft, brake cleaner and scotchbrite usually does the trick, dont be tempted to lube it as that will make it worse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So worth giving it a good poke with a paintbrush and some panel wipe or cellulose thinners perhaps, deffo no oil or grease, I made that error a long long time ago, all it did was attract more crap, that was in the days of the the throw out Bendix.

Do you know how difficult they are to get at and off, I had a quick look earlier and I couldn't even see it, but it's persisting down with a vengeance today.

Kev.


----------

